# Ayudame por favor!



## MommyinHonduras

Tengo una amiga nueva que quiere ir Disney en Agosto, para un dia.  Elle no sabe nada, solo quiere comprar una boleta en el mismo dia!  NO sabia que hay 4 parques hasta hoy!    Hay pagina como EasyWDW o also asi en Espanol?


----------



## bryanb

El sitio web disneyworld.com está disponible en español, pero no sé si hay un sitio web como EasyWDW.

Haz click aquí - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/es-us/


----------

